

Verizon to Launch $50 Unlimited Prepaid Plan - diggericon
http://www.cultofmac.com/113555/verizon-to-launch-50-unlimited-prepaid-plan-right-in-time-for-the-new-iphone-report/

======
diggericon
Right in time for the new iPhone.

